# Controlling Pine Sap Drippings?



## Biketrax

I have a Healthy Pine over my driveway/yard I prune/trim it every couple or so years.
the last time I cut some limbs it took a long time to heal itself and eventually stopped dripping sap. IS there something I could do to seal up the cut (Tar or a wax or even a paint) and limit the amount of sap dripping in the driveway?

Another thing is there a better time of year to trim the pine where it might be less Sappy?
Thanks for any and all advise!


----------



## PB

Putting tree sealant on a cut limb is asking for infection. It may work for the sap but it leaves the tree open to the the environment. Generally the best time to prune is when the trees are dormant (fall to spring), but I don't think there is a particularly good time of year to prune a pine tree to prevent the sap, I think the sap will keep coming. Some of the tree workers who deal with this everyday probably have more info and tips.


----------



## Sprig

Methinks PBio has it right, though I also believe that deciduous (?sp) trees like pines are going to bleed no matter what time of year it is, though not as much in the winter or if below freezing. Hm, maybe hang tin cans or something offa the ends of the stubs till they stop weeping? Hm, maybe a couple of thumbtacks and a piece of string sloped back to da trunk? Dunno.
Just a bit o' blather *hangs head*





Serge


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy

Sprig said:


> Hm, maybe a couple of thumbtacks and a piece of string sloped back to da trunk? Dunno.
> Just a bit o' blather *hangs head*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serge



Darned good idea. I really like your thinking outside of the box!

.


----------

